# Adventure Academy (Sign Up!)



## GWolf (Nov 22, 2002)

*[Cheap Indiana Jones Ripoff] If its Thrills you seek, Action you crave, temember Adventure does have a name![/Cheap Indiana Jones Ripoff]* 

Hello I am looking for Four dedicated players (post at least 2x a day) To take part at a new game to begin here at enworld soon.

Level 1, Characters 32-Standard Point Buy. Most any books used.
3 paragraph history min.

Setting Background: You are each and a memember of the same adventurers training guild (ATG). The ATG teachs memembers how to excel as adventures but most importantly how to survive. This will be for the beggining of the game, then when the cahracters finish their ATG courses. They will be sent out into the Cold Harsh, Monster Infested,War Torn world itself.

Characters Ages 15-25 human year (young in other races etc.) Races Allowed (and in order of most seen in game world)
Human
Elf
Half-Elf
Dwarf
Gnome
Goblin
Kobold

(Personal Reasons, No Halflings.) 

Any Questions feel free to ask


----------



## Jarval (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm in, I'll have a character for you by tomorrow.


----------



## novyet (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm in, I'll right up a character today.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm in, post later today.


----------



## GWolf (Nov 22, 2002)

*Great*

Great I'm looking forward to seeing your pcs. 

One slot left. So someone come fill it up soon!


----------



## Angelsboi (Nov 22, 2002)

id join but a 1st level kobold with a 28 AC just seems .... Wrong


----------



## GWolf (Nov 22, 2002)

*Would I be...*

Would I be wrong to guess thats a first level kobold wizard with 20 dex Mage Armor and Shield or something to that effect ? 

Well one slot left someone fill it


----------



## Zhure (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm in with a caveat.

I can post each morning, Monday through Saturday (American, Central Time), but that's about it, If that's ok, count me in.

Greg


----------



## GWolf (Nov 22, 2002)

*Should Be good*

I think it could work. Ok guys make those PCs.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 22, 2002)

*Marn*

Marn Stoneforge (LN)
Race: Dwarf
5'6"; 200 lbs; Age 48
Monk: 1
Deity: Obad-hai

14 STR	+2
14 DEX	+2
14 CON	+2
14 INT	+2
14 WIS	+2
10 CHA	+0

Encumbrance: 58/116/175

Saves:
Fortitude: +4 (2, +2 Con)
Reflex: +4 (+2, +2 Dex)
Will: +4 (+2, +2 Wis)

- +1 vs spells and spell-like (racial)
- +2 vs poison (racial)

Armor Class:
14 = 10 +2 Dex +2 Wis

Initiative:
+2 = +2 Dex

Proficiencies:
Armor: None
Weapons: club, crossbow (light or heavy), dagger, handaxe, javelin, kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, shuriken, siangham, and sling.

Languages: Common, Dwarf, Goblin, Undercommon

Racial Abilities:
Base Speed 20 feet
Darkvision
Stonecunning: +2 racial bonus to checks to notice unusual stonework
+1 racial bonus on attack rolls vs orcs and goblinoids
+4 dodge bonus vs giants
+2 racial bonus on appraise checks against stone or metal

Skills:
+3 Climb = 1 ranks +2 Str
+6 Hide = 4 ranks +2 Dex
+3 Knowledge (nature) = 1cc ranks + 2 Int
+6 Listen = 4 ranks +2 Wis
+6 Move Silently = 4 ranks +2 Dex
+3 Swim = 1 ranks +2 Str
+6 Tumble = 4 ranks +2 Dex
+4 WIlderness Lore = 2 cc ranks + 2 Wis

Feats:
Track

HIT POINTS: 8+2 (Con) = 10

Equipment:		
Weapons (BAB = +0):
unarmed, +2 to hit, 1d6+2 damage, 20/x2 crit; 0 pounds
kama, +2 to hit, 1d6+2 damage; 20/x2 crit; 2 pounds
sling, +2 to hit, 1d4 damage, 20/x2 crit, 50' range, 0 pounds
20 bullets, 10 pounds

Monk's outfit

Backpack (2 pounds)
--- bedroll (5 pounds)
--- waterskin (4 pounds)
---one week trail rations 7 (pounds)

Psionic Tattoos:
--- Call Weaponry (light crossbow & 3d6 bolts)
--- Lesser Body Adjustment: 2
--- Finger of Fire: 2

beltpouch (1 pound)
---Platinum: 0
---Gold: 5
---Silver: 2
---Copper: 0

Encumbrance: 31 pounds

Experience:	Goal: 1,000	Current: 0

Marn Stoneforge, likes to say he grew like a mushroom in the dark caverns of his youth, hidden from daylight and living only on the stale air. When he was still almost an infant in his thirties, still searching for a career, he joined a surface expedition to deliver iron goods to the human settlements.

While dwarves don't dwell in darkness all their lives, Marn hadn't really seen the sun much, save for a few times as it glimmered through the mountainous ranges of hs homeland. On this trip through the lowlands, he saw it shining for hours every day of the journey and felt truly alive for the first time in his life.

Marn never went back to the caverns he considers dank and dusty, instead enrolling in a monastic life among the humans. The monks accepted his differences and Marn views the stability and peace of the monastery as being akin to the best parts of dwarven culture. For a brief time, Marn dallied with becoming a druid, or a ranger, but he "can't stand elves, they make me sneeze."

Unlike most typical dwarves, Marn is cheerful and outgoing. He does feign a loathing of elves, but it hides Marn's true envious feelings about the elves' connection to nature.

Appearance: 
Marn is stout and blocky, dark hued for a dwarf. He keeps his black hair shaved on his head and neck, but left a dark double-pointed goatee on his chin.

-edit added psionic tattoos.
-I took an "average roll" for starting money (12.5 gold) and added 200.
- fixed cc ranks for Kn: Nature
- added brief physical description


----------



## Jarval (Nov 22, 2002)

Bokaru Kitsuki
*Human Level 1 Samurai, Lawful Good*

STR 14 (+2)
DEX 16 (+3)
CON 12 (+1)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS 10 (+0)
CHA 12 (+1)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Melee: +3 [+1 BAB, +2 STR]
Ranged: +4 [+1 BAB, +3 DEX]
Hit Points: 11 [10 (levels) + 1 (CON)]
Armor Class: 17 [10 + 3 (DEX) + 4 (Partial Armor))]
Initiative: +7 [+3 DEX, +4 Improved Initiative]
Movement Rate: 20 feet (30 base, reduced to 20 by armor)

*Attacks per round:*
Katana (+4 to hit, 1d10+2 dmg)
or Wakizashi (+4 to hit, 1d6+2 dmg)
or Shortbow (+4 to hit, 1d6 dmg)

*Weapons and Armor:*
Armor: Partial Armor (+4 AC, Armor penalty -3, 25% Spell Failure Chance)
Weapons: Katana (1d10 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2)
Wakizashi (1d6 dmg, Crit 19-20/x2)
Shortbow (1d6 dmg, Crit x3, Rng 60 ft)



*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +3 [+2 base, +1 CON]
Ref: +3 [+0 base, +3 DEX]
Will: +2 [+2 base, +0 WIS]


*Feats:*
Armor Proficiency (Light) (Free for Samurai)
Armor Proficiency (Medium) (Free for Samurai)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (Free for Samurai)
Martial Weapons Proficiency (Free for Samurai)
Quick Draw (1st level feat)
Improved Initiative (Bonus human feat)


*Skills:*
Climb +3 (4 ranks, +2 STR, -3 Armor)
Craft (Armorsmithing) +4 (2 ranks, +2 INT)
Diplomacy +5 (4 ranks, +1 CHA)
Iaijutsu Focus +5 (4 ranks, +1 CHA)
Intimidate +5 (4 ranks, +1 CHA)
Ride +7 (4 ranks, +3 DEX)
Sense Motive +4 (4 ranks)
Swim -9 (4 ranks, +2 STR, -3 Armor, -8 Weight)


*Languages:*
Celestial, Common, Draconic.


*Special Abilities:*
Bonus feat at 1st level.
+1 Skill Point per level.
Favored Class: Any.


*Equipment:*
Backpack
- 50' Silk Rope
- Grappling Hook
- Whetstone
- 2 _Potions of Cure Light Wounds_
- _Potion of Jump_
- _Potion of Spider Climb_
- 25 gp, 9 sp, 8 cp
Wearing / Carrying
- Explorer's Clothes
- Partial Armor
- Katana
- Wakizashi
- Shortbow
- 20 arrows
Total Weight Carried: 56 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current: 0 
Next Level: 1,000

Born the son of a noble in the lands of the Empire to the east, Bokaru had grown up with the finest things in life.  This included weapons training, as he followed his father's wishes by following the path of the samurai.  The young Bokaru showed much skill in this path, including the art of Iaijutsu.

The Empire was dominated by two clans: The Kitsuki clan and the Anborakaro clan.  These two been at peace for many decades, but this changed on the death of Imura Anborakaro, and the ascendance of his niece, Emiko, to head of the clan.  She converted the Kitsuki gold mines that lay just across the boarder from Anborako lands.  She broke the age of peace, and lead her troops across the border.  While they gained some ground, there progress was quickly halted by the Kitsuki army.  After several months of bitter fighting, the two clan chiefs decided to end the bloodshed.  The two clans struck a peace deal, including one of the Kitsuki gold mines.  Unbeknown to either side, the mine workings were close to exhausted.  After only two months of work, the gold dried up.  Emiko became convince she had been betrayed, not least due to the whisperings of the court wizard.

Emiko's feeling of betrayal grew into full-blooded dark hatred.  She decided to make sure the Kitsui's could never fool her again.  She had her wizard summon demons, devils, and beasts so evil that their very names corrupted those who heard them.  In the darkness of a moonless night, the demonic assassins struck, smashing their way into the Kitsuki manor.  They were met by the blades of both Bokaru and his father, who struck down a dozen of the hell spawn, with only the slightest of wounds.  Hoping to save his family,  Bokaru's father quickly mother and young brother away from the now unsafe palace.  However, Bokaru's father little knew the nature of the wound he now carried.  The bile that had covered the creature's claws started to twist his body, and warp his mind.  Even by the time they reached the lands of the Eagle clan, allies of the Kitsui's, his very soul was being tainted by evil.

Saku Eagle took in the family, naming them as part of his own family while they resided in his lands.  All seemed well for the next few days, but then people started going missing around the Eagle palace.  Fearing the Anborakaro demons, Saku had the palace put under heavy guard, and summoned his shugenja.  They patrolled the palace by night, using their magical senses to search of any trace of evil.  They found a strong trail to stables, where they found Bokaru's father, feasting on the body of a stable hand.  The demon-man snarled as it spotted the shugenja.  It sprang forwards, tearing the head off one of the young mages, and escaped the compound, fleeing into the night.

Bokaru has left his family in the care of Saku Eagle, and has come to the Academy to learn more of the western lands.  He knows he will need allies to retake his homeland, and hopes his skills as a warrior will attract others to his cause.  He also prays that the westerner's magic may offer some hope of finding and curing his father, although he holds out little hope on the count.


----------



## GWolf (Nov 23, 2002)

*Nice*

good so far. just waiting for the other 2.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 23, 2002)

Updated Marn a little, added a touch more information and deity info.

What kind of starting money? I've got the expenses figured out.

Nice Samurai, Jarval. If you're thinking of making an Iaijutsu master, look into "Karmic Twin" (for the CHA bonus) and Warrior Instinct Feats from OA. If he's Scorpion, Way of the Scorpion is great, too.

Greg


----------



## Jarval (Nov 23, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Nice Samurai, Jarval. If you're thinking of making an Iaijutsu master, look into "Karmic Twin" (for the CHA bonus) and Warrior Instinct Feats from OA. If he's Scorpion, Way of the Scorpion is great, too.*




Thanks Greg   Both the Karmic Twin and Warrior Instinct feats look good, definitely ones I'll invest in when I gain a few levels.  Couldn't find Way of the Scorpion though.


----------



## GWolf (Nov 23, 2002)

*Use PHB*

Use the players handbook starting gold and add 200gp to it.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Use PHB*



			
				GWolf said:
			
		

> *Use the players handbook starting gold and add 200gp to it. *




Hmm, I just went with standard starting gold.  Is it OK if I use my 200gp to buy some potions?


----------



## GWolf (Nov 24, 2002)

*Party*

have a party. ( buy the potions)

Where are the other 2 pcs?


----------



## Jarval (Nov 24, 2002)

OK, updated my character, having bought some potions


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 24, 2002)

Hmm sorry guys, demanding girlfriend D   )

Will put it up tomorrow, soz for the delay.

Seems we got nuff inthe fighter department, see if I can whip up some caster.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 24, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks Greg   Both the Karmic Twin and Warrior Instinct feats look good, definitely ones I'll invest in when I gain a few levels.  Couldn't find Way of the Scorpion though. *



Way of the Scorpion is in the Rokugan Campaign Setting. It's the start of a bunch of feat chains and gives you the ability to add your INT mod to your initiative.

Greg


----------



## novyet (Nov 24, 2002)

*Hiala Morgen*

Hiala Morgen
Male Human Fighter 1
Age: 17
Weight: 214 Lbs
Height: 5' 11"
Hair: Blonde
Eyes: Blue
Alignment Lawful Good
Current XP: 0 
XP for Next Level: 1000 

Attributes
Str 14 (+2) 
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 12  (+1)
Cha 10 

Combat Info
HD 1d10+2
HP 12
Speed: 20'
AC: 22 (+3 Dexterity, +2 Shield, +5 Breastplate, +2 Armor Focus(Breastplate))
Flat Footed AC: 19 (+2 Shield, +5 Breastplate, +2 Armor Focus (Breastplate))
Touch AC: 13 (+3 Dexterity)
BAB: +1
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +1 

Attacks: 
Gauntlet, +3 melee, 1d3+2, 20, x2, Size T, Type B
Dagger, +3 melee or +4 Ranged, 1d4+2, 19-20, x2, Size T, Type P
Longsword, +3 melee, 1d8+2, 19-20, x2, Size M, Type S
Large Spiked Shield, +3 melee, 1d6+2, 20, x2, Type P
Heavy Crossbow, +4 Ranged, 1d10, 19-20, x2, Size L, Type P

Two Weapon Fighting Notes
Primary Attack: Longsword +1 melee, 1d8+2, 19-20, x2, Size M, Type S
Off Hand Attack: Spiked Shield, +1 melee, 1d6+1, 20, x2, Type P

Skills
Climb +6 (4 Ranks +2 Strength)
Jump +6 (4 Ranks +2 Strength)
Swim +6 (4 Ranks +2 Strength)
Tumble +5 (2 Ranks, +3 Dexterity)

Languages
Common
Dwarven

Feats 
Human: Ambidexterity
1st Level: Armor Focus (Breastplate)
Fighter Bonus Feat: Two Weapon Fighting 

Abilities
+1 Skill Point per Level
Bonus feat at first level

Equipment
Longsword
Dagger
Heavy Crossbow
30 crossbow bolts
Large Spiked Wooden Shield
Breastplate
Gauntlets
Explorer's Outfit
2 weeks Trail Rations
5 torches
Flint and Steel
Backpack
Bedroll
Beltpouch

Money
54 gp
8 sp
5 cp

Carrying Capacities
Light: 58 Lbs
Medium: 116 Lbs
Heavy: 175 Lbs
Current Load: 113 Lbs, Medium 

Background
The fourth child of his family, Hiala was destined never to take over the family business, or even do accounts or negotiating. His two sisters and his brother are all in charge of those things. So he decided to join an Adventurer's Academy like his grandparents, and make his fortune that way. Although lazy, Hiala made a good student in the physical section of adventuring, but other aspects, including a disastrous attempt at picking a lock, he defintely was not cut out for. Hiala trained with instructors to harness his natural ambidexterity, and with time he mastered the art of fighting with two weapons. Having always worn and practiced with the breastplate his parents had bought for him after sending him off to the academy, Hiala seems to be more natural in that armor than any other. 

Really though, his parents helped put the idea in his head to head off to an academy, mainly because he had no head or sense for business. In fact the adventuring life was suggested after an incident involving some "mithril" tablesets. Although smart and possessed of common sense, Hiala is no merchant. He resents his siblings a little due to them getting the business, and when his parents die, most of the inheritance, but he doesn't complain as he gets to see the world. And then loot it.

Having just finished his courses at the Guild hall, Hiala intends to pair up with a solid group, and with some luck, get rich quick. Of course all the lectures and training indicate that while the first part is pretty likely...the second almost never happens. Hearing people talk about what you're likely to encounter, worries him, but he realizes he won't be alone out there. Hiala has a deep respect for divine healing after receiving some, after a climbing accident. Watching bone and flesh knit themselves together with divine energy was truly inspiring. He holds the deepest respect for anyone with healing arts, and will go out of his way to defend them first. He is less impressed by arcane magic, but he never really met any wizard or sorcerer who wasn't full of themselves so that's most of his dislike.

Personal Description 
Hiala is built rather thin for his weight, and tends to wear clothes that make him look bigger than he really is. His shoulder length blonde hair flows freely due to Hiala's disdain for helmets. The only thing holding it place (bairly) is the blue bandanna he wears at all times. It was a memento his grandfather gave him. He cherishes it above all else. At heart, Hiala is a lazy, and greedy young man, but he knows what needs to be done and doesn't hesistate to do it. But he'll complain the whole time.

Edited 11/24/02 1:00 pm. Changed the last reference to Armor Specialization (Medium) to Armor Focus (Breastplate). Yes, I am a putz.


----------



## GWolf (Nov 24, 2002)

*Sorry*

you cant have Armor Specialization. it requires bab +2. a 1st level ftr has bab +1.


----------



## novyet (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Sorry*



			
				GWolf said:
			
		

> *you cant have Armor Specialization. it requires bab +2. a 1st level ftr has bab +1. *




I noticed that while typing, I thought I fixed all the references to it, and changed them to armor focus: breastplate. Guess I missed one. All right, one quick edit and we're good.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 24, 2002)

/me notices all fighters


----------



## Jarval (Nov 24, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> */me notices all fighters  *




Yeah, I'd spotted that too...  Like to be a cleric?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 24, 2002)

*I'll finish it with history tomorrow*

Felosial Naïl
Female Elf (Halfelf/Half Unseelie) Psion (Nomad)
Medium-size humanoid
HD: 1d4 + 0 (4)
PP: 2 + 3 (5)
Init: +11
Speed: 20ft
AC: 21 (+5 dex, +2 large wooden shield, +4 Chain Shirt)
Attacks: longbow +7
Damage: 1d8 longbow
SQ/SA: Elven racial traits, psicrystal
Saves: Fort: +0, Ref: +5, Will +3 (+5 vs enchantments)
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 20, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 12
Skills: Escape Artist +9, Psicraft (+5), Knowledge Psionics (+5), Concentration (+4), Intuit Direction (+5), search +3, Spot +3, Listen +3, Hide +5, Move Silently +5
Feats: Improved Initiative
Appearance: Age 82, height 5'2", 126 lbs
Alignment: Lawful Evil
Deity: None
Languages: Common, Elven, Undercommon

Powers: (DC 1d20 +Ability Modifier +Power Level)
0 - level Psion Powers (talents)
Minor body adjustment
Burst
Know direction

1st - level Psion Powers
Deceleration

Psionic Combat Modes:
Ego Whip
Empty Mind
Mind Blast
Mental Barrier
Id insinuation

Displays:
See PsiHB exept for:

Visual (Vi):
Manifester covered in black flames for the duration of the power.

Material (Ma):
A visible bright green matrix appears around the target area or target for a brief moment and disappears after one round. The matrix is utterly inert.
(You know, a 3D grid of bright green lines)

Auditory (Au):
From the manifester's vicinity or in the vicinity of the power's subject (manifester's choice), a high-pitched sound issues, eerily akin to a panicked scream. The sound grows in a heartbeat from hardly noticable to as loud as a loud scream, which can be heard within 100 feet. At the manifester's option, the instantaneous sound can be so soft that it can only be heard within 15 feet with a succesfull Listen check (DC 10). Some powers describe unique auridoty displays.


Equipment:
Nestiphae (Hostile Quick Psicrystal)
longbow
large wooden shield
2 quivers of 25 arrows
1 psionic tatoo of lesser body adjustment
2 power stones of spider climb

Gear:
Bedroll
Blanket
2 grapling hooks
50' silk rope
10 days worth of trail rations
Small Mirror
Sissors
Razor
Dagger
flint and steel
1lb soap
empty sack
2 waterskins
a set of dice
a deck of playing cards
8gp and change

Deceleration 
Psychoportation (Dex) 
Level: Psion 1
Display: Au, Ma
Manifestation Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./level)
Target: One creature
Duration: 1 minute/level 
Saving Throw: Reflex negates
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 1
You warp space around an individual, hindering the subject’s ability to move. The subject’s speed and maximum jumping distances are both halved. These effects count as enhancement penalties (so multiple uses of this power do not stack).


The child of an Unseelie Nymph and an Elven thrall, Felosial was born in a twisted and dark wood far to the cold North. Beneath the corrupted branches of her mothers wood, she lived her life shrouded in twilight and ever roaming the shadows beneath the endless trees... searching...

Her mother had felt the strange power since she carried her in her womb. And when Felosial finally first looked upon the cold dark wood in the North a shiver went through the forest, and her mother rejoiced. Her child, a gifted one.

As the years passed the twisted wood expanded under the influence of the new evil that resided under its leaves. And along with the corruption, fueled by the newborn, Felosial and her mother grew strong. 

The evil and corrupted forest of Felosial and her mother was greatly feared in the lands around. What went into those woods never appeared again. The only thing that ever returned from those woods were the endless echos of screams from deep within that black maze.

One day the gloom of the wood was pierced by lights. A group of men wielding torches had entered the wood, seeking to slay the evil that resided within. The evil and corruption that was ever spreading across the surrounding lands. The bold men of that band of tresspassers sealed their fate the moment they made their first fire in the forest. The small campfire, lit to cook a decent meal meant fire, fire in the forest. Such insolence would not go unpunished and quickly the Nymph and her daughter decended upon the unweary adventurers.

But there is no escape from Felosial and the wrath of a Nymph scorned. Several of them fell under the charm of the Nymph and turned quickly on their friends. The others now seeing their friends turn on them before they could even reach for their weapons ran, they ran for their lives. From the corners of their eyes they caught glimpses of a long haired slender shape walking towards them. They ran as fast as they could but no matter how hard they didn't lose their persuer, and it came closer...

They tried to run but somehow they didn't get away from their stalker and the lone figure simply followed them untill they were exhausted. Then a giggle echod in their minds and within seconds several black arrows flashed through the shadows and put an end to their pitifull existances.

Felosial grew to become a young woman and her mother felt that it was time for her to explore a the world and seek to uncover more of her powers that lay buried deep within her mind. Because in the forest she was strong and wielded great mental powers but outside of the forest her power dwindled and she was to rely on just her basic powers. Now she was to venture beyond the walls of twisted wood and shadow and devellop het skills in the world beyond her mothers realm. It was her mothers wish so she complied.

Felosial's mother:
Nymaii
Unseelie Nymph Druid10/Bligher6

notes and campaign possibilities for the DM: 
*Mentally bound to her mothers twisted wood Felosial's power is greatly enhanced there. 
(possibilities, she is 5 levels higher in the corrupted wood, or she has access to many powerfull spelllike abilities or such)
*As the daughter of a Unseelie Nymph it is uncertain what kind of abilities she might devellop during the rest of her life.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 24, 2002)

Can cast Minor body adjustment 5 tiems aday for free.

That's five times +1 hp, so 5 stabalises. That ought to do for a start


----------



## GWolf (Nov 24, 2002)

*Cool*

Character looks great but I think u should change the alignment. you beign the only evil character and all.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2002)

Evil = g0000000000dddd 

If the rest of the lawful dogooders doesnt mind...=]

Else I'll go CN (I know I know...)


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2002)

-Enh, evil, chaotic, all the same to Marn (he's lawful neutral). I think Marn would be more likely to associate with a NE than a CN character. The LG samurai and fighter would probably feel exactly the opposite.

- I am probably missing something but does the Empower Psicrystal give multiple personality fragments? Improved Psicrystal only gives you one.

Greg


----------



## Jarval (Nov 25, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *-Enh, evil, chaotic, all the same to Marn (he's lawful neutral). I think Marn would be more likely to associate with a NE than a CN character. The LG samurai and fighter would probably feel exactly the opposite.*




I think my LG samurai would have a job getting on with either alignment.  OTOH, LE might be manageable...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2002)

Empowered psicrystal grants 3 extra abilities (wotc site, the minds eye)

ANd you guys just fight out what I should be  NE is preferred, and I absolutely HATE CE so don't worry about that.


----------



## GWolf (Nov 25, 2002)

*Game Begins.*

The game will begin sometime tonight. Look for a 

[AA] Chapter 1-The  Academy.

What Ever alignment you want. LE sounds good from my pov.
Try to get that bacground up soon.


----------



## novyet (Nov 25, 2002)

As the LG fighter, I would be able to get along with a NE character better than a CN, I think. Although LE would be quite funny.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2002)

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=dnd/psi/psi20020322a

I think Empowered Psicrystal fails to list a level prerequisite and the feat itself isn't clear about the "abilities" being new fragments.

Of course, they may have the details listed somewhere else and I'm just missing it. 

LE would work fine for Marn. I find the idea of a completely Lawful party intriguing. I've been playing a long time and never seen that in a campaign (except once in a group of only two players).

Greg


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2002)

Ok LE it is


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey, I'm an Elf, I can heal (just a taddy little bit) and I can "manifest".

You all kinda think I'm cool now huh IC?

And btw I hope we are playing Psionics are Different and the save DC = 1d20 base instead of 10 base.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 25, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *- I am probably missing something but does the Empower Psicrystal give multiple personality fragments? Improved Psicrystal only gives you one.*




Improved Psicrystal is the only way of getting additional personalities for a psicrystal.

The Empower Psicrystal feat allows you to pick three additional abilities that your psicrystal gains as you gain levels.  These powers are chosen from those presented on Table 1 of The Mind's Eye: The Pet Rock.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2002)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh

/me goes change feat.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2002)

Would it seem like we're dog-piling if I mention that your zero level free manifestations should be four per day and not five?

:x

Greg


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2002)

Nah you're never dog piling. Mistakes are made and they are to be corrected.

Quote from PsiHB page 10
"A psion can manifest ANY talent he knows for free for a number of times equal to his level +3."

So is that 4 per talent or 4 talents in total?


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2002)

Good, I didn't want it to seem like dog-piling.

As I understand the rule, your free manifestations are TOTAL per day, not per power. So basically can use any combination of four of your talents per day. After that you pay 1 PP for each.

It seems low, but it's actually quite a few when compared to a Sorcerer's cantrips and at higher levels it's so many you will have to struggle to use them all in one day.

Greg


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2002)

From the SRD:
"0-Level Powers: Also called talents, 0-level powers are an exception to the normal rules governing the payment of power points. Psionic characters can manifest 0-level powers a number of times per day equal to their class bonus (three for psions, two for psychic warriors) + manifester level. After that, they must pay 1 power point each time they wish to manifest a 0-level power, until the next day."

It's on page 37 in the PsiHB.

Greg


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2002)

Stupid multiple quotes and locations where things can be found. It's all jsut where ya look. Annoying.

But looks good to me. 4 stabalises for ya all  

Still pondering over the History


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2002)

So removed 1 tatoo, forgot that psicrystals are 100 gp worth, another bad 

But crysmal psicrystals are same price and get hostile in addition.

+2 morale bonus on attacks but crystal can hurt you for 1dam a day.

That should be scary when on 1 hp and 0 talents left, *shrug*
Hope we don't have a rat bastard DM 

Anyway I picture this girl as a very fragile dextrous person so no con bonus and d4 HD... eeek =]


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> That should be scary when on 1 hp and 0 talents left, *shrug*
> Hope we don't have a rat bastard DM
> *




We're first level. All DMs are rat bastards when the "tough guy" in the group has 12 hit points.

Actually, we're all pretty close (12, 11, 10, 4) except the Nomad, but that's to be expected. The AC is where I'm going to take the lotion.

Greg


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 25, 2002)

Thank god I'll be packin' a full plate in a few levels and be pickin' up a psiomatrix of psychoportation.

I'm just planning to lock down and slow down opponents to give you guys an edge and later on to prevent the teleport abuse.

And another Question, what's the limit we are using for psions on metapsionic costs? The PsiHB Level -1? Since I think that just plain sucks, we are using level +1 and it's just fine in our campaign irl.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 26, 2002)

Other than the psion, we've all got a move of 20. Slowing the foe is a good thing.

Greg


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 26, 2002)

I got 20 ft move as well =] Wearing a chain mail :/

And as you might have noticed I'm going power Init, since if I'm gonna slow or cancel extra dimensional stuff or whatever I better act first so it's of use before they are already knockin' at ur door.

Btw I used Quick as a psicrystal ability that grants +2 init, we use it in our irl game so I hope that's ok? (+3 or 4 seemed way to exessive since you would dupe Improved init then)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 26, 2002)

So added a small history and named my psicrystal hehe


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 26, 2002)

Bump, some essential questions left here and edited my displays.


----------



## GWolf (Nov 26, 2002)

*Metapisonic ?*

Well to answer your question I was jsut going to go by the book, but sicne you didn't like -1 level and I don't like +1 level, it'll be level.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 7, 2002)

bump for the chars.


----------

